

Laocoön - ryannielsen
http://m.techcrunch.com/2012/06/23/laocoon/

======
tokenadult
Already on front page from previous submission:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4150797>

(The mobile device URL is not the canonical URL for that story.)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4111691>

